# Obsession?



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

"out there"??


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> Obsession you out there?


I responded to your PM.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

She is "out there" alright :mg: :tongue: :teeth:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> She is "out there" alright :mg: :tongue: :teeth:


How's Rehab goin??


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Obsession said:


> How's Rehab goin??


Rehab ? :secret:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Obsession said:


> How's Rehab goin??


Quiet!! He thought he was at summer camp.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Uh oh, I better go ask my camp counselor something.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

cfuhrer said:


> Quiet!! He thought he was at summer camp.


Huhhhh????


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Jerry,

Now they know they got you right where they want you. Never show signs of confusion.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Brutha Tooth, you should know me better`n that by now :wink: Dumb like a fox :zip:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Brutha Tooth, you should know me better`n that by now :wink: Dumb like a fox :zip:


Well you've got the "dumb" part down...I don't know about the "fox" part


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

See the grief you just bought Jerry???   

If you don't bark, you don't get bit.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


> See the grief you just bought Jerry???
> 
> If you don't bark, you don't get bit.


Yeah but Tooth.......it is "good grief".....LOL  and consider the source....... :tongue:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah, at least you're getting the time of day.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


> Yeah, at least you're getting the time of day.


LOL...alright I picked up on that one  I am always nice to you!


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


> See the grief you just bought Jerry???
> 
> If you don't bark, you don't get bit.


I think he is hoping to get bit! :wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Mr. October said:


> I think he is hoping to get bit! :wink:


She has too much venom Pete.....hehehe


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Ivorytooth said:


> Yeah, at least you're getting the time of day.



Aren't you and H4E still having your torrid love affair or did she cut you off for that other guy that she calls honey?


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Hey!!!!  watch it buddy


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

OUCH :mg:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Obsession said:


> LOL...alright I picked up on that one  I am always nice to you!


Hehe, I wasn't talking about me, just people in general.  You were the one that made the statement. 

Yeah, you are pretty nice, you hardly pick on me even when I am bad.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> She has too much venom Pete.....hehehe


Naw, it isn't venom, it is a sweet elixir.  Keeps you high for years.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

jonnybow said:


> Aren't you and H4E still having your torrid love affair or did she cut you off for that other guy that she calls honey?



LOL! Me?? I wasn't even added on, let alone cut off. Can't even tell you what a love affair is. 

Tam is gonna cut you off at the knees for giving her bad dreams like that.  She's my bud.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

I still laugh when I remember the time I thought you were Tammy's man instead of foamkiller and I got all confused in the crazy web of humanity that you guys live in. :wink: Sometimes beer has it's good days and sometimes beer makes a story really tough to follow!! :beer:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah.  Maybe beer should be an after dinner drink for you. LOL! 

This is why I drink milk. It does a body good.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Ivorytooth said:


> Yeah.  Maybe beer should be an after dinner drink for you. LOL!
> 
> This is why I drink milk. It does a body good.



It is an after dinner drink, it's just not ONLY an after dinner drink! Heck, sometimes it is dinner!


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

jonnybow said:


> I still laugh when I remember the time I thought you were Tammy's man instead of foamkiller and I got all confused in the crazy web of humanity that you guys live in. :wink: Sometimes beer has it's good days and sometimes beer makes a story really tough to follow!! :beer:



ROTFLMAO............sorry to confuse you so bad.

Yep.............Justin is my bud. We will be camping in the same spot this weekend as a matter of fact.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Did you at least buy him a new pair of underwear after winning the hot mom contest??


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Nope, and I haven't gotten any enchies either. 



> Yep.............Justin is my bud. We will be camping in the same spot this weekend as a matter of fact.


I might get some sleep this time. Wait...that was the jamboree.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

jonnybow said:


> Did you at least buy him a new pair of underwear after winning the hot mom contest??



I said Justin was my Bud..........I'm not buyin him undies. LOL


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> Nope, and I haven't gotten any enchies either.
> 
> 
> 
> I might get some sleep this time. Wait...that was the jamboree.



ROTFLMAO..............I actually edited my post before I submitted it. I mentioned that.

TOO FUNNY.

Oh don't worry...........I'll make you enchiladas one of these nights.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

BTW, I always know when Obsession logs on. Every post she makes, my PC plays the song "Obsession" by Animotion.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


> BTW, I always know when Obsession logs on. Every post she makes, my PC plays the song "Obsession" by Animotion.


LOL...you can't admit listening to that   

There is a recent Obsession song that is way more cool now :wink:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Obsession said:


> LOL...you can't admit listening to that
> 
> There is a recent Obsession song that is way more cool now :wink:


Unfortunately it is true. In 1985, I worked at Musicland and I worked with people who listened to the Post modern Pop stuff that Clickerati digs. They played Cock Robin, Tears for Fears, Animotion, Human League, all that wimpy stuff.   The hardest thing they let me play was the new Heart album that came out that year. The one that is self titled that has "These Dreams" or Bon Jovi's "7800 degrees f" album. Yes, we were still playing records.  They made me wear a tie too.  No black heavy metal t-shirts or long hair either!! LOL! THose were the days, little old ladies coming in and asking about a song, but they don't know the title or the artist. So I had to sing all these songs for them til they heard the right one and then I could help them.  I knew all the different types of music etc. so people got used to just coming to me instead of looking on their own.  We didn't have listening stations back then so I had to sing lots. 

What is the new Obsession song?


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


> What is the new Obsession song?


It's a new one..."Obsession" by Frankie J and Baby Bash  great song...but I do not think it is something you would dig     

That music store story is great   a tie in a music store LOL  how gay


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Obsession said:


> you would dig


Dig?? wow Cath, showin your age   Bet you get a pm now. LMAO


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Dig?? wow Cath, showin your age   Bet you get a pm now. LMAO


LOL...I thought it would add a nice touch  something Ivory could relate to


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

LOL! I ain't that old!  But ya, I can relate to the word dig. 

Frankie J and Baby Bash? Well I hate to be judgemental, but you may be right. But I will be fair and listen to it if I can find it. 

Wearing a tie was standard policy at Musicland back then. At least I didn't wear Jordache and tie a sweater around my shoulders like some of my coworkers.  

I did grow up listening to cow tunes, but stopped in 1978 because country got to pop. There are some newer artists in that field I like, but very few and those are even a few years old. I even like the old R&B, sappy slow stuff like Bread etc. I love classical.

I am not always the hard rocker type.

Jerry, aren't you pre-dig??   What was the term when you were young, Do you savy pilgrim? LOL!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


> LOL! I ain't that old!  But ya, I can relate to the word dig.
> 
> Jerry, aren't you pre-dig??   What was the term when you were young, Do you savy pilgrim? LOL!


Tooth.......let me remind you, *you ARE old *  

Yes, I am pre-dig.....back in the "groovy" days :shade:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


> LOL! I ain't that old!  But ya, I can relate to the word dig.
> Wearing a tie was standard policy at Musicland back then. At least I didn't wear Jordache and tie a sweater around my shoulders like some of my coworkers.


Good thing you didnt wear that :thumbs_up I remember laughing at guys like those  then again pretty boys were something I never thought of as good looking :embarasse For some reason when I think back to the 80's and what I thought of as a hot guy....LOL Let's see....long haired guys with worn out Levi's and black Ozzy or Iron Maiden t-shirts :embarasse I really set my standards high LOL :teeth:


----------

